# Sickness after IUI treatment



## MRSGB (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi All, 

I'm just writing as I had my IUI treatment on tuesday this week CD 13 after CD 12 trigger shot, 
However she struggled to get the catheter into my cervix and once it was in it hurt a bit then almost immediately I had terrible cramps, about 5-10 mins afterwards I was really ill. Severe vomiting and needing the loo and in agony with painful cramps.

I had to be given a shot and had to stay in the hospital for a few hours, I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience with iui (it was my first attempt iui with clomid)and whether or not you had cramps afterwards?

Also ladies if your iui was successful when did you start having pregnancy symptoms?

Many Thanks

MrsGB


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya oh that sounds like a reaction to the prostaglandin in the sperm. I've not had that but have had swollen glands and flu symptoms the evening after and the next day which then disappear. I can't really comment on the successful IUI as my only semi successful one was a Chemical Pregnancy! Sorry! But good luck with yours!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

It sounds more likely it was because she had difficulty getting catheter in.  The uterus goes into spasms because something has been forced through the cervix into the uterus in and the vomiting etc are all side effects of your body not liking the procedure.  You will most likely not have a problem next time as the cervix shouldn't be so tight as it will have been stretched a little.  Ladies who have had other procedures such as HSG, for the first time, can also have similar experience to you.  The sperm will have been washed and prepared so unlikely side effects from the sperm itself rather the procedure.
TCCx


----------



## MRSGB (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks both, 

Anyone any idea whether this will affect the result? 

Worried.....


----------

